# Problema después de jugar con el dnielectrónico[solucionado]

## rivapic

Después de juguetear un poco con el dni electrónico (no conseguí  nada porque el lector no esta soportado), ahora cuando hago un revdep-rebuild me tira lo siguiente.

```

* Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib64/libopensc-dnie.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib64/libopensc-dnie.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr
```

¿Que es lo que me esta diciendo? y como lo soluciono, soy novato en gentoo.

Un saludo y Muchas gracias.Last edited by rivapic on Thu Aug 19, 2010 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Te está diciendo que ha encontrado un archivo (libopensc-dnie.la) que no es de ningún paquete que hayas instalado con emerge y que depende de otros paquetes que no están instalados.

Lo puedes eliminar sin peligro siempre que sólo uses emerge para instalar. Si has instalado algún paquete por tu cuenta tendrás que averiguar si pertenece a él.

----------

## rivapic

Muchas gracias por responder, al eliminar con emerge -C pcsc-lite se corrigio el problema.

----------

## pcmaster

Por cierto, ¿qué lector es ese que no está soportado? la mayoría de lectores funcionan con el driver CCID.

¿Has seguido la guía que publiqué en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-781724.html?

----------

## rivapic

El lector es el THRC USB Smart Card Reader que aparece en la pagina de ccid como no soportado. Tengo intención de probar con un phoenix de puerto serie (los que se usaban para la modificación de las tarjetas de satélite). 

La guia muy buena, fue la que me ayudo a entender que era el lector que no servia.

----------

